# Hallo from New Jersey. xD



## Hikari012 (Nov 21, 2007)

My friend told me that I need to introduce myself or someone will bash my head off. So...here I am.

My name is Wenngee-Ruby (YES THE ODDEST FIRST NAME YOU'LL EVER SEE) but I'd prefer to be called by my nickname, but I won't mind if my friend on here calls me by my first name XD. I'm age sixteen, a big bag of happyhyper you'll ever see. I can be a bit of a spazz...but I don't think that should bother people much. XD I just received my first mantis a few weeks ago and it's still alive. I thought I'd be a really horrible caretaker...but I'll stop rambling now.

Hopefully I can be active on here XD Other than my friend, I'll refer to this site on how to take care of Maybay (my mantis' name) well.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Nov 21, 2007)

Hallo mein Freund.

You finally got a name! WOO! I'm so proud of you Wenngee. *hugs*

You're doing a grand job with MayBay.


----------



## Rick (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## acerbity (Nov 21, 2007)

Rick said:


> Welcome


Wow, it's like you guys have your own language.

:blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 22, 2007)

welcome to...THE MANTIDS... and i,m hyper 2!!!!!!


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 22, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi my im sparky


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello and Welcome from OHIO, my my name is just plain ol Rebecca! :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------

